# A new furry convention: Furrydelphia



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 5, 2017)

there is a new convention this year in the Philadelphia area! Furrydelphia. They are currently offer free lunch everyday too for those doing preregistration. What a deal! Fun and food.
Furrydelphia - Philadelphia's Very Own Furry Convention!

I will be there as a vendor but I wanted to let other furs know about it. So who's going?

Edit: also adding on here the telegram chat peeps seem interested
t.me: Furrydelphia SFW


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm considering it.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 8, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


> I'm considering it.


You should, looks like it will be a good turn out for a first year con. Also have some awesome people going and great gohs


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 8, 2017)

Ashwolves5 said:


> You should, looks like it will be a good turn out for a first year con. Also have some awesome people going and great gohs



The real issue is more than I am pretty new to the whole furry thing and I really don't know anyone. Not have I been to any kind of con before. 

If the website is any indicator, though, it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 8, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


> The real issue is more than I am pretty new to the whole furry thing and I really don't know anyone. Not have I been to any kind of con before.
> 
> If the website is any indicator, though, it looks like a lot of fun.


Yes they are so fun and I don't even do much since I sit in one room most of the convention but I still have a blast. Just seeing all the suits and costumes makes worth while for me. You don't have to suit yourself though, a lot of people don't including myself.


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 8, 2017)

Ashwolves5 said:


> Yes they are so fun and I don't even do much since I sit in one room most of the convention but I still have a blast. Just seeing all the suits and costumes makes worth while for me. You don't have to suit yourself though, a lot of people don't including myself.



I absolutely understand that the suiting isn't at all a requirement, just I seriously have no experience with any fandom or really ever doing anything like this. The closest I have ever come to something like this was driving a friend of mine to a local anime convention once. 

Besides that, it is in August, and that is still quite a ways out to plan for something so new to me.


----------



## Simo (Mar 8, 2017)

Wow, this looks fun! Philly is such a curious, gritty place, too. I'd love to go, could most likely take the train up.

But I note the con is not really in Philly, but a good ways outside...any idea of how you'd get there via the main Amtrak line? Maybe a bus? Subway? Not familiar with the burbs in this area. No car, here, but can easily walk to the train station here and get to Philly/NYC/Boston, so it's always nice to see cons in east coast cities, and also kinda odd that given how massive and dense the population is out here, that there's not all that many cons.

Wish this was more downtown, but I'll put it on my list. And the theme is perfect for Philly, which is like if you mixed Baltimore and Brooklyn in a blender. So I'm gonna try and go, just have to examine how to get there.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

I would, but right now I am hella broke. Maybe if this becomes a running thing I'll start showing up. Hell, man, if I get off my arse and start doing the art thing like a real person and show some actual competence, I might get myself a booth or something...


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 8, 2017)

Wow the prices aren't that bad plus you don't have to pay every day to go .Buy one N you get the whole week end sweet hoping to go to the one in Pittsburgh in a few months but if not I'll just save up to hit that one...


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

See, this might not mean much to someone who hasn't been long-term unemployed in an area with few job prospects, but $45 ain't cheap for me. In convention terms, it's not steep at all, but there's a reason I don't go out much. I am no-joke poor. It blows.

That said, I *might* have an OK job lined up in the next few months, so we'll see.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 8, 2017)

Would be nice though if someone lives over there we all could crash in there yard lmbo


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

Honestly? I live stupidly close to that area. Two short bus rides or a middling drive. It's at the outer edge in the Greater Philadelphia Area—it's a stone's throw to Norristown, which is the seat of Montgomery County—but the 99 takes you right to the Norristown Transportation Center, and from there you can take heavy rail or the high-speed line into the city, albeit through a whole mess of tony suburbs, tiny college towns and so forth. It's also really close to the mall, which is apparently something of a novelty due to how old and upscale it is.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Honestly? I live stupidly close to that area. Two short bus rides or a middling drive. It's at the outer edge in the Greater Philadelphia Area—it's a stone's throw to Norristown, which is the seat of Montgomery County—but the 99 takes you right to the Norristown Transportation Center, and from there you can take heavy rail or the high-speed line into the city, albeit through a whole mess of tony suburbs, tiny college towns and so forth. It's also really close to the mall, which is apparently something of a novelty due to how old and upscale it is.


Party over at this guys place. Lol just messing around j.k.


----------



## Simo (Mar 8, 2017)

Isn't King of Prussia like a ritzy area?

I am not sure they will let poor people in.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

At the moment (although perhaps not for long) I'm stuck with my parents, who, while lovely people, would likely not appreciate dozens of strangers filling the yard and house, least of all in its current state. So I must decline.


Simo said:


> Isn't King of Prussia like a ritzy area?
> 
> I am not sure they will let poor people in.


You would be surprised. King of Prussia is tiny, and Norristown is... well, there was supposed to be an economic revival, but that never really happened. It's not hideously grim, but it's sort of sad, and the warehouse district is terrifying.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> At the moment (although perhaps not for long) I'm stuck with my parents, who, while lovely people, would likely not appreciate dozens of strangers filling the yard and house, least of all in its current state. So I must decline.
> 
> You would be surprised. King of Prussia is tiny, and Norristown is... well, there was supposed to be an economic revival, but that never really happened. It's not hideously grim, but it's sort of sad, and the warehouse district is terrifying.


I was just messing.lol. but it would be Kool if there was some one out that would do that.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

I know, I was just playing along. But that it would.


----------



## Simo (Mar 8, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> At the moment (although perhaps not for long) I'm stuck with my parents, who, while lovely people, would likely not appreciate dozens of strangers filling the yard and house, least of all in its current state. So I must decline.
> 
> You would be surprised. King of Prussia is tiny, and Norristown is... well, there was supposed to be an economic revival, but that never really happened. It's not hideously grim, but it's sort of sad, and the warehouse district is terrifying.



Ah, curious! I've only been in parts of the city/downtown, by the museum, south street, garment district, crumbly artsy werehouses by the water. Philly has this kind of 'sooty' feeling like in Dickens, and struck me as kinda spooky, like a place where Batman would show up at night. But after living for a decade in Baltimore on the borders of some pretty sketchy areas, it takes a lot more to scare me now, as far as cities go. Odd, how you adapt to these things.

Well, it sounds like there is a rail/train that runs out there, so that's good; I don't drive, have these eye issues, so I gotta use other means.

Oh, how about your parents take a second honeymoon that week? You know, they could go someplace nice, like Madagascar.


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 8, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, curious! I've only been in parts of the city/downtown, by the museum, south street, garment district, crumbly artsy werehouses by the water. Philly has this kind of 'sooty' feeling like in Dickens, and struck me as kinda spooky, like a place where Batman would show up at night. But after living for a decade in Baltimore on the borders of some pretty sketchy areas, it takes a lot more to scare me now, as far as cities go. Odd, how you adapt to these things.
> 
> Well, it sounds like there is a rail/train that runs out there, so that's good; I don't drive, have these eye issues, so I gotta use other means.
> 
> Oh, how about your parents take a second honeymoon that week? You know, they could go someplace nice, like Madagascar.



Sounds nicer than over here by the coast. A few of the towns look like the town from Bob's Burgers, but the rest of this area just seems... crappy.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

The worst parts of Norristown are pretty hairy. It's not quite so bad as, say, certain parts of Frankford, let alone what 10th and Diamond used to be like back during the cocaine boom, but it's just kind of creepy. Like Callowhill gets creepy at night. You don't necessarily expect to get shot or shanked (in Callowhill, at least), but there's something *wrong* about an area so dead-quiet and desolate just two blocks from bustling traffic.

The other side of the tracks is Bridgeport, which is inexplicably an inland New Jersey suburb. If you've been to Jersey, you know what I mean. It has a lot of bridges. Barges on the Schuykill used to stop there. It's a port. With bridges.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 8, 2017)

Fortunately enough I'm just a drive away. I can't recall the area since I haven't been out to the specific area in about 15 years. I just know that there is a lot of close stores near by for food and like retail stuff just in case.


----------



## RailRide (Mar 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Wow, this looks fun! Philly is such a curious, gritty place, too. I'd love to go, could most likely take the train up.
> 
> But I note the con is not really in Philly, but a good ways outside...any idea of how you'd get there via the main Amtrak line? Maybe a bus? Subway? Not familiar with the burbs in this area. No car, here, but can easily walk to the train station here and get to Philly/NYC/Boston, so it's always nice to see cons in east coast cities, and also kinda odd that given how massive and dense the population is out here, that there's not all that many cons.



This is the same hotel that Anthrocon was at in 1999 and 2000 (I attended both years). There is a SEPTA bus (Rte 124) that runs from in front of 30th Street (Schuylkill Av & JFK Blvd) to the King of Prussia Mall, and it stops pretty much across the street from the hotel's driveway (King Circle) on DeKalb Pike .

---PCJ


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 16, 2017)

There used to be a great sushi restaurant at the mall which my family used to go to maybe twice a year or on special occasions, but unfortunately they've closed. There is, however, a very well-regarded Japanese/Korean place on Main Street in Norristown which I've been meaning to check out once I've saved up the dosh.

Just an FYI for anyone who likes that sort of thing. There's a lot more in the city proper. I recommend hitting Chinatown (particularly Sang Kee) or Reading Terminal should you choose to go in.


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

Um,.....why didn't I know about this sooner? Count me in! So as far as this furcon goes, when and where is it, and how much are tickets?


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 30, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> Um,.....why didn't I know about this sooner? Count me in! So as far as this furcon goes, when and where is it, and how much are tickets?



All the info is on the site Furrydelphia - Philadelphia's Very Own Furry Convention!

It's in king of Prussia, august 18-20 and regular reg is current discounted for only $45. Prereg is til July but the early supporter is til April 7


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2017)

It's the weirdest thing, for some reason the name of the convention sounds like some type of mental illness.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's the weirdest thing, for some reason the name of the convention sounds like some type of mental illness.


my first thoughts exactly LOL


----------



## AdelynBlair (Apr 15, 2017)

My girlfriend and I are going! Flying in from Missouri.


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ashwolves5 said:


> All the info is on the site Furrydelphia - Philadelphia's Very Own Furry Convention!
> 
> It's in king of Prussia, august 18-20 and regular reg is current discounted for only $45. Prereg is til July but the early supporter is til April 7



*rates informative* =3


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 5, 2017)

The hype is building! It'll be here before I know it.


----------



## Astus (Jul 5, 2017)

surprisingly, despite being in NJ and not being friends with many furs, I have actually heard about this con from pretty much all my friends on skype. I may have to take a day drive down to see what its all about :O


----------



## Blight Hyaenodon (Jul 6, 2017)

This would be the closest one to me honestly.


----------



## Pandora Panda (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm new to this and this will be the first con I go to...what should I expect? any after hours fun happen?


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 15, 2017)

Pandora Panda said:


> I'm new to this and this will be the first con I go to...what should I expect? any after hours fun happen?


You can go to panels and go to dances. Buy tons of cool stuff in the dealers room. Theyre also doing karaoke. free lunch if you prereg. I love seeing all the suits and costumes. Usually late night not much goes one unless there are adult panels, dance might run late too like 2am and also might be room party's to look into.


----------

